# Power lifters Vs Bodybuilders..



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just watching WSM and one or two of them will hit the bicep pose now and again....

Thing is it doesnt look impressive at all. Surely if you can pick a car up and run down the street with it you would want to LOOK like you can ?

Now you could say BB'ers are all show and no substance, possibly a fair point BUT l would rather look like l can lift a house even if l cant pick up a dustbin than actaully be able too and look " plain "

I know its each to there own but IMO there " look " does them no justice given the strength of some of these fella's.

What would you rather have ?

The look or the strength ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I go for looks, the difference between BBers and PLers is that it's not ok for a BBer to eat 10 mars bars for desert

But when it comes to being strong, having an extra 5 stone of fat will actually help you lift a car


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Personally I would prefer the strength to the looks.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I dont want this to end in an all out war...

We include a bit of BB into our routine as we are determined to 'look good' when we compete as PL's. But, to be honest, before that, i wasn't fussed about what i looked like, i was concentrating more on lifting heavy.

i think u can do both. well i'm going to try anyway x x


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree, I watched the program with the wife and she said to me numerous times. " If you end up looking like that I will divorce you."

Full respect for their strength and commitment but they just look like obese people with tops that don't fit.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I think most people will go for the looks but I say why not have both?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to concentrate on lifting as heavy as possible. Now I do a bit of both. The two terms are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I used to concentrate on lifting as heavy as possible. Now I do a bit of both. The two terms are not mutually exclusive.


Agree..

You can have both but for me if l had to choose l would go for the look rather than the strength.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Muscle said:


> I think most people will go for the looks but I say why not have both?


Mariusz is a freak and totally unconventional for a strong man, the rest were much heavier than him


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He doesn't look too bad!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

if you are not powerlifting for competitions then i can not see for one minute why you would want to be strong rather than look strong ???..

wht really apart from comps does bieng really strong actually do for you ????


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> if you are not powerlifting for competitions then i can not see for one minute why you would want to be strong rather than look strong ???..
> 
> wht really apart from comps does bieng really strong actually do for you ????


Bragging rights.

Who doesn't want to be the strongest out of everyone you know?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> if you are not powerlifting for competitions then i can not see for one minute why you would want to be strong rather than look strong ???..
> 
> wht really apart from comps does bieng really strong actually do for you ????


Moving furniture, carrying shopping, shagging fat chicks, picking people up and throwing them over fences....


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> if you are not powerlifting for competitions then i can not see for one minute why you would want to be strong rather than look strong ???..
> 
> wht really apart from comps does bieng really strong actually do for you ????


Make you better at your sport weather it be boxing, rugby or football for that matter


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Moving furniture, carrying shopping, shagging fat chicks, picking people up and throwing them over fences....


All good examples Ming...


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd rather have the strength i think. Imagine getting road rage with some A** hole cutting you up, the next set of traffic lights you get out, go up to his car and flip it on its back. NO ONE will want to mess with you!!!

But then again strutting down the beach looking like Arnie back in the day would also be good.

I think Mariusz Pudzianowski has a good balance and Derek Poundstone.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Moving furniture, carrying shopping, shagging fat chicks, picking people up and throwing them over fences....


but you can carry shopping even looking like a BB i presume lol...

if you could sit there looking overweight but knowing you could lift the house, or looking trim and ripped knowing you could only lift the shopping bags what would you choose ??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Moving furniture, carrying shopping, shagging fat chicks, picking people up and throwing them over fences....


lets not forget, picking up cars for damsels in distress that have broken down with a flat tyre. Men do that ALL the time  x x


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd rather look great, but you're still gonna be pretty fooking strong if you look like Arnie.

Who wants to lift a car anyway? I'd rather drive the bastard.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i like to look strong and be a bit strong too....i have never been massively bothered about having a full rack of abs out all year OR being mr blobby.........

I dont care that I'm not the strongest guy either.......i just enjoy training now......i've never been a pretty boy and i'm not offensive looking either.........

I just like training and being alive lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK OK all the cnuts stop giving examples of powerlifters that look great... we know there are them , whats your answer to the actual thread >>

look strong or be strong ????


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Two words... Derek Poundstone.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Look strong definitely, as u will still be stronger than 90% of the people u meet!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I was gonna ask about Poundstone in the WSM thread, what's the deal with him? Did the injury rule him out of this years event?

How would he match up against Shaw?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Having recently got into strongwoman im having all kinds of dilemas in my head! a lot of the stong women are quite big but after years of training more for asthetics is a bit of a head **** thinking i need to get bigger to get stronger - Im not convinced I really have to but it does help im sure.

Im only just getting some strenght back after a longish lay off due to ijury so Im almost scared to start trying to diet a little but at the same time I dont like my love handles :lol:

Aarrrrrrrrrrrgh what to do?????????????????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok if you were walking around town, you and a mate

both 5 ft 10

one of you were looking like a BB ripped nice big muscular you could really tell shape and definition through a shirt or top (people look and think look at the size of him)

the other one was slightly portly, still big in stature but a bit rounder looking but strong as fcuk (people wouldnt know this )

which person would you rather be ????


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

did you see the english guy, terry hollands? i havent watched WSM for a few years, (last time i did magnus samuelson was one of the competitors, so its a while ago!!) i was amazed at hollands speed when carrying that car, especially when he weighs 31 stone!

in response to the op, i think most of us would rather have the look than the strength. Id obviously prefer to have both but like someone said yesterday, id rather look like i worked out, so people recognise the effort ive put in. No-one knows what your benching/deadlifting outside of the gym.

but obviously there are mixtures and 'freaks' who posses both.

an ideal mixture and one of my favourite athletes atm is harry aikines-aryeetey, he seems to have so much power and looks more like a rugby league player than a sprinter:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

When you look strong you don't need to prove anything, everyone assumes you're already really strong but then there are some average skinny guys about who don't like they train with incredible strength and can probably crush bones which is more of a shock factor because no-one expects it.

I would rather looks though


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Regarding the OP, I've neither


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes as vain as it sounds, i would rather be as weak as greenspin with the awesome looking body, than have the strength and body of geoff capes !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> OK OK all the cnuts stop giving examples of powerlifters that look great... we know there are them , whats your answer to the actual thread >>
> 
> look strong or be strong ????


got to be the look then if i had to chose .....i becomes something you identify yourself with.......


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> got to be the look then if i had to chose .....i becomes something you identify yourself with.......


dont worry uriel... u look good, i'll carry the shopping  x x


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 70800


or

View attachment 70801


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> dont worry uriel... u look good, i'll carry the shopping  x x


now thats a perfect relationship XX


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> now thats a perfect relationship XX


lol....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

This guy looks like he has just won WSM


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Uriel said:


> View attachment 70800
> 
> 
> or
> ...


Obviously no-one wants to look like the fat guy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Muscle said:


> Obviously no-one wants to look like the fat guy.


Is the fat guy Glenn Ross ?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Glenn doesn't half get some stick in here.

I think he's a fine figure of a man.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Muscle said:


> Obviously no-one wants to look like the fat guy.


glenn ross...the daddy - he did look like this before

View attachment 70803


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Is the fat guy Glenn Ross ?


Yeah


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> View attachment 70800
> 
> 
> or
> ...


thee 2 pics in first post would have sorted this thread from the outset !!!

Like i say no one would pick that powerlifting look over a BB look any day of the week. , strength to even the medium extent is purely for competition to be fair ....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i best get my ass to the gym......then see if i can pick up a few groceries without rxq's help lol

like Mr Burns lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

personnaly i would prefer to look and lift like ross than have the look of a good bodybuilder and not be able to lift. Flinty asked why have strength but if you got the looks and dont do comps then why ? at least being strong give you functional strength. If i could i would go for a fine balance of both as i am never going to compeat in anything so a half decent bodywith half decent strength would suit me

My face is to ****ing ugly for bodybuilding !!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

This whole debate is really rather retarded. It's pointless comparing the extremes of the two. Showing Glenn at 30stone+ vs a competing bodybuilder isn't really a true comparison. Besides, all the pictures are of strongmen NOT powerlifters. They all have failry similar amounts of muscle. Most powerlifters and strongmen given a year dieting and trainingspecifically for BB'ing would do rather well - any many do.

Here's two of the best powerlifters in the world:


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks every time


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> I was gonna ask about Poundstone in the WSM thread, what's the deal with him? Did the injury rule him out of this years event?
> 
> How would he match up against Shaw?


Poundstone gets to the final

Of wsm without spoiling too much he doesn't make top 5.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

martin brown said:


> Here's two of the best powerlifters in the world


Oh wow, they have both looks and strength


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> if you are not powerlifting for competitions then i can not see for one minute why you would want to be strong rather than look strong ???..
> 
> wht really apart from comps does bieng really strong actually do for you ????


I can't think of anything more humiliating than looking big and strong like a bodybuilder and not been able to back it up by lifting heavy **** weights. When you look like a bodybuilder the average person expects you to be super strong.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Poundstone gets to the final
> 
> Of wsm without spoiling too much he doesn't make top 5.


I didn't realise he was in this years?

He must be on tonight's programme then, as I haven't seen him other than when he was on the London qualifier, injured.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Or you could have the best of both world's like Stan here...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you have to remember as well that being considered a weak bodybuilder is still stronger than about 90% of the public,you dont accidentally get big by lifting 1kg pink dumbells,there will still be a semblance of decent strength in most.

I consider myself average,180kg squat,180kg deadlift,180kg incline bench (must be something about that number lol) now a lot of guys on this board smaller than me will outlift me all day long,but i probabaly am carrying much more muscle than them,i am a bodybuilder with a decent amount of strength that will be considered 'weak' by many but in real world terms am actually fkn freaky strong to the average joe 

Have always said i would rather have tight 20" guns and be able to curl 15kg dumbells than have 16" arms that can curl 50kg dumbells


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you can have both,Gary Taylor won bodybuilding comps before winning WSM,

awesome physic.see how fast he does the atlas stones,16 seconds lol.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> I didn't realise he was in this years?
> 
> He must be on tonight's programme then, as I haven't seen him other than when he was on the London qualifier, injured.


Not sure if he gets injured in the final or just screws up.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I want both, but strength first because i'd hate to look strong and not be strong even tho i know bodybuilding aint powerlifting


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

weeman said:


> you have to remember as well that being considered a weak bodybuilder is still stronger than about 90% of the public,you dont accidentally get big by lifting 1kg pink dumbells,there will still be a semblance of decent strength in most.
> 
> I consider myself average,180kg squat,180kg deadlift,180kg incline bench (must be something about that number lol) now a lot of guys on this board smaller than me will outlift me all day long,but i probabaly am carrying much more muscle than them,i am a bodybuilder with a decent amount of strength that will be considered 'weak' by many but in real world terms am actually fkn freaky strong to the average joe


Very true, it is very normal to see total newbies in the gym with a 10kg plate on each side, trying to do a couple of bench pressing reps.

Or a dumbbell curl with a 5kg bell. I once saw a man struggle with just the bar.

To them I must seem super strong. But to me I am just an average but experienced (hobby) body builder.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tiny76 said:


> I can't think of anything more humiliating than looking big and strong like a bodybuilder and not been able to back it up by lifting heavy **** weights. When you look like a bodybuilder the average person expects you to be super strong.


But im not talking about in gym circumstances mate i am talking about out on the street in general everyday life.

im also not talking about the absolute opposite ends of scale IE massive bodybuilder in competition state compared to a powerlifter or strongman in there biggest states..

IN THE STREET as per my previous thread example ..

Strength or Body ...

why do people have to argue and change everything to suit both things or to justify both things lol.. its just a simple question and then your answer should be simple and then state why in your opinion ???

Thick dosy cnuts pmsl X ( i can see we dont need a brains or brawn thread ) pmsl


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> But im not talking about in gym circumstances mate i am talking about out on the street in general everyday life.
> 
> im also not talking about the absolute opposite ends of scale IE massive bodybuilder in competition state compared to a powerlifter or strongman in there biggest states..
> 
> ...


no, you just want people to say bodybuilder, to make yourself feel better....

you know i'm right


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> no, you just want people to say bodybuilder, to make yourself feel better....
> 
> you know i'm right


No i dont give a fcuk what anyone says mate... im not a body builder , but i would prefer to look like one .. stop trying to put words in my mouth you little grumpy dwarf XX


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> No i dont give a fcuk what anyone says mate... im not a body builder , but i would prefer to look like one .. stop trying to put words in my mouth you little grumpy dwarf XX


haha, Dopey has turned into Angry......

or am i thinking of Mr Men? :lol:


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

I think that as this is primarily a bodybuilding site, then the majority would choose looking good over strength. If this was a powerlifting forum I would expect the result to be reversed.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well I look strong as fck and am strong as fck...........so fck it :lol:

seriously though I train for power and strength, compete in strongman but eat like a bodybuilder (but more volume of food lol)

I think There is a little closet bodybuilder deep inside me somewhere :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

next it will be

what would you rather 2 inch on your knob or 2 inches on your biceps

i know what i would pic! haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

scouse_jay said:


> next it will be
> 
> what would you rather 2 inch on your knob or 2 inches on your biceps
> 
> i know what i would pic! haha


Me too...

Bicep every time...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

my arms are massive and my cock is a good size so i'll split the difference and have an inch on each instead :lol:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Milky said:


> Me too...
> 
> Bicep every time...


exactly mate! an extra 2 inch on knob and i would have to compete in the phsqiue class so i can wear beach shorts


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

weeman said:


> my arms are massive and my cock is a good size so i'll split the difference and have an inch on each instead :lol:


sorry mate that wasnt the question!

text u before bud! just incase u didnt see it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

scouse_jay said:


> exactly mate! an extra 2 inch on knob and i would have to compete in the phsqiue class so i can wear beach shorts


Mine doesnt work anyway mate so it would just be a waste...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

scouse_jay said:


> sorry mate that wasnt the question!
> 
> text u before bud! just incase u didnt see it


phone upstairs charging buddy,will go get it and reply


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Just watching WSM and one or two of them will hit the bicep pose now and again....
> 
> Thing is it doesnt look impressive at all. Surely if you can pick a car up and run down the street with it you would want to LOOK like you can ?
> 
> ...


In all honesty I want a bit of both. Am happy not looking the size of a pro bodybuilder, but vain enough to want to have muscularity (which includes a tight waist and no 'powerlifter gut') that is noticable when compared to the average joe.

The older I get though the more important the functional/fitness/health aspects of training become to me - is fair to say that for a while that performance targets have meant more to me than putting an inch on my arms or anything like that.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> View attachment 70800


Frank is a true beast, got T-boned on the driver side but bounced back and is competing again! fair play to the man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

personal choice really bodybuilders like to look good and strength trainers like to be strong .

but have a look through some of the threads on here and bodybuilders sometimes come across as drama queens whereas strongman dont care if they have 71 g of carbs in a rice cake ...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sigh, this ole bollocks again.

Super heavies carry more fat - but most powerlifters (the majority of them in fairness) are lean and in shape to get the most bang for their buck in a weight class.

Now to the OP if you feel you need to look a certain way to satisfy your ego or insecurities that is fine, but the bottom line is bodybuilding is a beauty contest which is subjective to judges where as powerlifting/strongman/weightlifting are strength sports - you are comparing apples with oranges - one is an athlete with a set goal the other is an artistic sport.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Sigh, this ole bollocks again.
> 
> Super heavies carry more fat - but most powerlifters (the majority of them in fairness) are lean and in shape to get the most bang for their buck in a weight class.
> 
> Now to the OP if you feel you need to look a certain way to satisfy your ego or insecurities that is fine, but the bottom line is bodybuilding is a beauty contest which is subjective to judges where as powerlifting/strongman/weightlifting are strength sports - you are comparing apples with oranges - one is an athlete with a set goal the other is an artistic sport.


What have ego's and insecurities got to do with anything ?

I merely asked would you like to look like you can lift the weight or be able to actually lift the weight ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Sigh, this ole bollocks again.
> 
> Super heavies carry more fat - but most powerlifters (the majority of them in fairness) are lean and in shape to get the most bang for their buck in a weight class.
> 
> Now to the OP if you feel you need to look a certain way to satisfy your ego or insecurities that is fine, but the bottom line is bodybuilding is a beauty contest which is subjective to judges where as powerlifting/strongman/weightlifting are strength sports - you are comparing apples with oranges - one is an athlete with a set goal the other is an artistic sport.


surely you mean a gay sport .

men like to be on stage with other men oiled up in small thongs flexing to music < that sounds gay to me .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

look when your c0ck is bi enough and strong enough to lift weights then it dont matter if your fat or weak.. you will get plenty of women lol !!!!

walking round town lifting the shopping bags on your dong is a true winner IMO lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

look at some of the traps on some of them though, who needs bi's when you have traps and delts like that?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

evad said:


> look at some of the traps on some of them though, who needs bi's when you have traps and delts like that?


That is a fair point mate, they do have some rather large traps on them dont they..


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> That is a fair point mate, they do have some rather large traps on them dont they..


yeah the f*ckers

the thing is its a bit like rugby, biceps do next to nowt in rugby so why spend all your time focussing on them, delts, quads, traps, etc are something else

but on the flip side they (on WSM) all seem to tear their biceps a fair amount so maybe


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

As I said in the lean / bulk thread .. So what if u can lift a car... U still look fat ...no one in a bar / club is gonna say u look good if ur big n chubby ....


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> As I said in the lean / bulk thread .. So what if u can lift a car... U still look fat ...no one in a bar / club is gonna say u look good if ur big n chubby ....


You guys who chose strictly for looks, do you train for yourselves or simply for other people to impress. Personally I had a weight problem being a skinny ****, and I do it simply for myself.

That being said I'd choose strength as I am now 4 stone heavier than before. nothing better than stacking up plates for a big deadlift. Being a power lifter doesn't necessarily mean you have to be a fat bastard. Take no offence to this Rick89 you have a flat stomach it seems but with no visible abs, yet you still look beastly. In a tshirt I'm sure you still look good. I'd definately love to look like yourself over a BB knowing you're in good shape and bloody strong. Right Enough **** licking there.

As shown above there are some famous powerlifters with good physiques, I think it's good to find a midpoint.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mey said:


> You guys who chose strictly for looks, do you train for yourselves or simply for other people to impress. Personally I had a weight problem being a skinny ****, and I do it simply for myself.
> 
> That being said I'd choose strength as I am now 4 stone heavier than before. nothing better than stacking up plates for a big deadlift. Being a power lifter doesn't necessarily mean you have to be a fat bastard. Take no offence to this Rick89 you have a flat stomach it seems but with no visible abs, yet you still look beastly. In a tshirt I'm sure you still look good. I'd definately love to look like yourself over a BB knowing you're in good shape and bloody strong. Right Enough **** licking there.
> 
> As shown above there are some famous powerlifters with good physiques, I think it's good to find a midpoint.


im a strongman im open to ass licking to .

jeez why is it rick gets all the attention :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> im a strongman im open to ass licking to .
> 
> jeez why is it rick gets all the attention :lol:


Ricks got his tits out in his avi. You haven't. New avatar is required sir.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mey said:


> Ricks got his tits out in his avi. You haven't. New avatar is required sir.


yeah but im now pictured lifting a 130kg atlas stone :tongue:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah but im now pictured lifting a 130kg atlas stone :tongue:


that could be anyone mate, ricks avi is in your face mate lol !!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I look awesome and am strong :lol:

Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah but im now pictured lifting a hollowed out 130kg atlas stone :tongue:


Fixed


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah but im now pictured lifting a 130kg atlas stone :tongue:


Funny I just googled atlas stone. And that's the first picture that came up. Trying to win over my ar5e licking with fake pictures isn't going to cut it. It's nudes or nothing now.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i look fat and ugly , just thought i would mention that lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> that could be anyone mate, ricks avi is in your face mate lol !!!


yeah your right it could be


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I see a fat man with muscles... I know that ****er is strong lol

general public probably wouldnt though..

Id rather look like a bodybuilder then a strongman

But i want to be strong too lol

Milky your threads always make me depressed by the end lol :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> As I said in the lean / bulk thread .. So what if u can lift a car... U still look fat ...no one in a bar / club is gonna say u look good if ur big n chubby ....


Sh!t dont tell Brian shaw and Savickas they wont get harrassed in the club??

What makes you think everyone trains to get a fck lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i look fat and ugly , just thought i would mention that lol !!!


I look fat, ugly AND l am weak as a kitten..... so there !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> I see a fat man with muscles... I know that ****er is strong lol
> 
> general public probably wouldnt though..
> 
> ...


Sorry man...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I look fat, ugly AND l am weak as a kitten..... so there !


but you still have to go one more dont you mate so tat makes me worse than you so there !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Sh!t dont tell Brian shaw and Savickas they wont get harrassed in the club??
> 
> What makes you think everyone trains to get a fck lol


Because he does, he is a slut...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Sh!t dont tell Brian shaw and Savickas they wont get harrassed in the club??
> 
> *What makes you think everyone trains to get a fck *lol


what you mean you like lifting stones and carrying anvils around ??? lol

i thought you trained so when you were raping people they couldnt get away from you as your strenth was always more than theirs lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mey said:


> Funny I just googled atlas stone. And that's the first picture that came up. Trying to win over my ar5e licking with fake pictures isn't going to cut it. It's nudes or nothing now.


oh i hate vid whoring  ....






they even shout my name 

as for nudes once you are a gold member you can see my member in the adults lounge


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> oh i hate vid whoring  ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you would never get a labouring job on a building site you cnut... you struggle to pick the pallet of bricks up ?? lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> you would never get a labouring job on a building site you cnut... you struggle to pick the pallet of bricks up ?? lol !!!


haha thats funny cos they use me as the pallet :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Most bbers (use term loosley) are vain as fvck and most pl's are fvcking mental, FACT

So do you want to be vain or mental?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Most bbers (use term loosley) are vain as fvck and most pl's are fvcking mental, FACT
> 
> So do you want to be vain or mental?


vain please !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> oh i hate vid whoring  ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats such an inspirational vid ewen, the moral of the vid - if u keep losing, just keep on trying like our mate ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Thats such an inspirational vid ewen, the moral of the vid - if u keep losing, just keep on trying like our mate ewen


haha .

you might make a helpful poster yet


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha .
> 
> you might make a helpful poster yet


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Archetypal powerlifter ... Vasily Alexeyev



or bodybuilder ....Arnold



Chalk and cheese really......but I'm for the cheese (Arnold)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

richgearguy said:


> Archetypal powerlifter ... Vasily Alexeyev
> 
> View attachment 70848
> 
> ...


That is not your typical powerlifter most powerlifters have awesome physiques

not even a powerlifter hes a weighlfter mate

and arnie looks sh!t IMO


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would much rather look like these than arnie any day

youve got to remember guys your only seeing a few strongmen on telly, alot have awesome shape..........


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I would much rather look like these than arnie any day
> 
> youve got to remember guys your only seeing a few strongmen on telly, alot have awesome shape..........
> 
> ...


well mate the 1st 3rd and 4th i love that big bulky look i really do, but like i said they are also the other extremes of the powerlifter or strongman physiques...

we are talking about average joe, BB's or strongmen !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> I would much rather look like these than arnie any day
> 
> youve got to remember guys your only seeing a few strongmen on telly, alot have awesome shape..........
> 
> ...


Poundstone really does look the bollox l must admit..


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Is that second one Super Mario after he's eaten a mushroom?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Poundstone really does look the bollox l must admit..


pretty sh!t strongman though these days

a real shame guys trains hard and nearly had it a few years ago


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> well mate the 1st 3rd and 4th i love that big bulky look i really do, but like i said they are also the other extremes of the powerlifter or strongman physiques...
> 
> we are talking about average joe, BB's or strongmen !!!


yes agree totally mate just trying to say its 50/50 some look fat and not much muscle and half look the bollox


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Genetics and what you put in your mouth to gain size and strength. We could all eat loads and gain, but what we look like, depends on the type of calories we consume.
> 
> Also, some of them must be using certain supplements to help, which will in turn, make them leaner.


good post

I doubt any strongmen use fat burners but alot eat well and strongman involves burning a shedload of cals and cardio


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Bloody right. Their training must burn a lot of calories. So they must eat A lot ot gain. How clean is another thing. Not everyone cares what they look like.


very true mate

I was smashing well over 8000cals a day in run up to my strongman comp but as you can see in my avi far from lean

cardio and training was intense as hell though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Never heard Vasily Alekseyev called a powerlifter before lol. I remember watching him on tv as a kid and although nobody would covert his physique he was an inspirational lifter and one of the reasons I started off in Olympic lifting. I even drew a picture of him for my art O level lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> x2 I've gained in the last month. I've also gained a spunk belly and man boobs, due to type of calories. Mcdonald's does a great festive burger at the moment. Washes down lovely with a Big Mac


Nearly lost it when I went through drive through last week after gym to be told they had no festive burgers left, wanted to smash the place up lol

settled for big mac and 3 double cheeseburgers with fries :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> x2 I've gained in the last month. I've also gained a spunk belly and man boobs, due to type of calories. Mcdonald's does a great festive burger at the moment. Washes down lovely with a Big Mac


you on the mongster diet


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> you on the mongster diet


that was meant to say mingster, but im not changin it:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

richgearguy said:


> Archetypal powerlifter ... Vasily Alexeyev
> 
> View attachment 70848
> 
> ...


Vasily Alexeyev could over head press 250kg from a rack all he had to do was drop some body fat .

i know which of the 2 id rather be .


----------



## RobTargett (Dec 30, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, didn't Arnold actually compete in/set records in Strongman competitions..?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RobTargett said:


> As far as I'm aware, didn't Arnold actually compete in/set records in Strongman competitions..?


no he didnt he tried power lifting and set a record of most barbell curls in a certain time .

the incredable hulk aka big louie and arnies training buddy franco competed in the 1977 worlds strongest man .

franco dislocated his knee .

think don reinhadt won that year .


----------



## RobTargett (Dec 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> no he didnt he tried power lifting and set a record of most barbell curls in a certain time .
> 
> the incredable hulk aka big louie and arnies training buddy franco competed in the 1977 worlds strongest man .


Nabbed this from Wikipedia so I'm unsure how accurate is, but:

"In 1967, Schwarzenegger competed in and won the Munich stone-lifting contest, in which a stone weighing 508 German pounds (254 kg/560 lbs.) is lifted between the legs while standing on two foot rest."

Close enough to strongman!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RobTargett said:


> Nabbed this from Wikipedia so I'm unsure how accurate is, but:
> 
> "In 1967, Schwarzenegger competed in and won the Munich stone-lifting contest, in which a stone weighing 508 German pounds (254 kg/560 lbs.) is lifted between the legs while standing on two foot rest."
> 
> Close enough to strongman!


you got a link ?

also how old was arnie in 1967 ? 254kg stone could not be lifted easily if at all .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RobTargett said:


> Nabbed this from Wikipedia so I'm unsure how accurate is, but:
> 
> "In 1967, Schwarzenegger competed in and won the Munich stone-lifting contest, in which a stone weighing 508 German pounds (254 kg/560 lbs.) is lifted between the legs while standing on two foot rest."
> 
> Close enough to strongman!


probably bullsh1t

an athlete like shaw would be pushing hard to lift a 254 atlas stone or even impossible not sure what world record is at the mo think 210-230

arnie did powerlifitng but didnt really win any record I dont think but may be wrong, he was weak as fck on squats and overhead


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> What have ego's and insecurities got to do with anything ?
> 
> I merely asked would you like to look like you can lift the weight or be able to actually lift the weight ?


Sugar coat it in any which way you want but there is a reason you want to look a certain way, much like there is a reason you post a picture of yourself in your avvy posing and much like the reason you don't like the fact I have openly stated it.


----------



## RobTargett (Dec 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> probably bullsh1t
> 
> an athlete like shaw would be pushing hard to lift a 254 atlas stone or even impossible not sure what world record is at the mo think 210-230
> 
> arnie did powerlifitng but didnt really win any record I dont think but may be wrong, he was weak as fck on squats and overhead


Turns out the 'stone' has handles...

Google to the rescue once again!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Sugar coat it in any which way you want but there is a reason you want to look a certain way, much like there is a reason you post a picture of yourself in your avvy posing and much like the reason you don't like the fact I have openly stated it.


thats deep man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RobTargett said:


> Nabbed this from Wikipedia so I'm unsure how accurate is, but:
> 
> "In 1967, Schwarzenegger competed in and won the Munich stone-lifting contest, in which a stone weighing 508 German pounds (254 kg/560 lbs.) is lifted between the legs while standing on two foot rest."
> 
> Close enough to strongman!


just thought back then they were called mcglashen stones originating from the scottish man hood tests the stones were known as `manhood stones` there is such a thing as dinne stones , these are all over and people pick them up and either press them or just lift to a certain height so in 1967 it would of looked nothing like an atlas stone so the edges may of made it possible .

brian shaw lifted a 230kg atlas stone with tacky in training this i would think would be a world record so i doubt arnie could of beaten shaw .


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Mate, we should go out for lunch sometime!


Chilisi and Rick. This isn't a gay dating site, take it to PMs...

Am I invited?xxxxx


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

The BB Look for me if i looked like Frank Zane i wouldn't worry about how much i could lift !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RobTargett said:


> Turns out the 'stone' has handles...
> 
> Google to the rescue once again!


I see probably right then sound alot easier and deffo possible like a deadlift really but closer grip and legs wider in between pick up

Arnie was a half decent deadlifter and bencher but that was all weak as **** on everythin else


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Id much rather the strength!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mey said:


> Chilisi and Rick. This isn't a gay dating site, take it to PMs...
> 
> Am I invited?xxxxx


Aslong as your paying...............

for the hotel room that is :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

chilisi said:


> and the Big macs and Double cheese burgers.


I'll give you a cheese sausage in a minute.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chilisi said:


> and the Big macs and Double cheese burgers.


really made me want a macdonalds this :sad:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ive had that puking bug last couple of days, not sure I could keep it down even if I tried


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Like the way Mey has no changed his avi to appear as a hot woman to attract further more man love and attention


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I just thought he had a crackin arse


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Sugar coat it in any which way you want but there is a reason you want to look a certain way, much like there is a reason you post a picture of yourself in your avvy posing and much like the reason you don't like the fact I have openly stated it.


tbh,i am sensing that its you having the chip on your shoulder here,is there a reason for it?i mean he asked a legit question on a predominantly bbing forum,we are all vain fkers,its a vain sport and a natural human trait.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Moving furniture, carrying shopping, shagging fat chicks, picking people up and throwing them over fences....


I like to squat fat chicks.


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Why The heck would i want to be Strong to shag a fat girl?.. id rather have the looks and shag a slim curvy hotty, and i can carry shopping too without a 250 kg deadlift


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Stathis said:


> Why The heck would i want to be Strong to shag a fat girl?.. id rather have the looks and shag a slim curvy hotty, and i can carry shopping too without a 250 kg deadlift


Have you seen Brian Shaw Mrs mate she is hot as fck

They dont train for image mate they train to be the strongest on the planet

Its not hard to get a hot woman into bed really though is it mate, being world strongets man is bit trickier youll find

A little more ambitous and credible then nailing a bird in club wouldnt you say mate??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stathis said:


> Why The heck would i want to be Strong to shag a fat girl?.. id rather have the looks and shag a slim curvy hotty, and i can carry shopping too without a 250 kg deadlift


m8 your never gonna shag a slim sexy bird so you might aswell be strong :lol:


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

ewen said:


> m8 your never gonna shag a slim sexy bird so you might aswell be strong :lol:


hahaha dont kill my Dreams mate

@rick yes Definitely mate, i would kill to have a 200 kg Squat and a 250 kg Deadlift Tbh , it must Feel Really good


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Stathis said:


> hahaha dont kill my Dreams mate


ok i will , you will never be strong either pmsl !!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Just want to point out that the first BB shows, consisted of strength rounds, olympic lifts etc. BB of the past were generally a mix of asthetics and strength


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Stathis said:


> hahaha dont kill my Dreams mate
> 
> @rick yes Definitely mate, i would kill to have a 200 kg Squat and a 250 kg Deadlift Tbh , it must Feel Really good


I wouldnt know how they feel my weights are well heavyer than that :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> Its not hard to get a hot woman into bed really though is it mate


Indeed, Rohipnol is now my choice, course, chloroform on hand if they really struggle :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Indeed, Rohipnol is now my choice, course, chloroform on hand if they really struggle :rolleye:


i use a knife far easier to get .


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ewen said:


> i use a knife far easier to get .


Old school, not for me though, I abhor violence mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Sugar coat it in any which way you want but there is a reason you want to look a certain way, much like there is a reason you post a picture of yourself in your avvy posing and much like the reason you don't like the fact I have openly stated it.


Another armchair shrink who thinks he can tell me how l am...

I will not deny for a minute l want to look decent, nothing wrong with that IMO..

Re the avi.... what avi should l have that doesnt say something about me ?

And as for you openly stating anything l really couldnt give a monkeys TBQH.

The question was WOULD YOU RATHER HAVE THE STRENGTH OR LOOK LIKE YOU HAVE THE STRENGTH...!

How hard is it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Another armchair shrink who thinks he can tell me how l am...
> 
> I will not deny for a minute l want to look decent, nothing wrong with that IMO..
> 
> ...


steady milk he may out strong you mate lmfao


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stathis said:


> Why The heck would i want to be Strong to shag a fat girl?.. id rather have the looks and shag a slim curvy hotty, and i can carry shopping too without a 250 kg deadlift


If you limit yourself to slim curvy hotties you are limiting you life experience in a manner similar to doing nothing but isolation exercises to the detriment of compounds.

You'll require a 300kg deadlift to carry my shopping.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> If you limit yourself to slim curvy hotties you are limiting you life experience in a manner similar to doing nothing but isolation exercises to the detriment of compounds.
> 
> You'll require a 300kg deadlift to carry my shopping.


agreed mate

powerlifting is like a fat bitch, everyone has to try it once


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

if i looked like Jesse Marunde RIP big man ( hope i spelt it the right way no dis respect ) Then i would be strong look good and be a WSM contender ... and wouldn't be short of some sexy birds to crack my nuts off over ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> agreed mate
> 
> powerlifting is like a fat bitch, everyone has to try it once


but you dont tell your mates about it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> if i looked like Jesse Marunde RIP big man ( hope i spelt it the right way no dis respect ) Then i would be strong look good and be a WSM contender ... and wouldn't be short of some sexy birds to crack my nuts off over ...


wouldnt we all mate wouldnt we all


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> but you dont tell your mates about it


Im differnet I like to show of my lifts and my eemm other aclompishments lol


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Unfortunately i look more like Vin Diesel ... i am bald and can't lift for sh1t ! plus i drive a pimped up car ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Im differnet I like to show of my lifts and my eemm other aclompishments lol


well mate you are hardcore.... plus your fat bitches probably bully you and you have no choice pmsl !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've only met one chap in my entire life who claims he hasn't shagged a fat lass and he's a scrawny tosspot lol....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I've only met one chap in my entire life who claims he hasn't shagged a fat lass and he's a scrawny tosspot lol....


the fat lass could use him as a dildo !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Unfortunately i look more like Vin Diesel ... i am bald and can't lift for sh1t ! plus i drive a pimped up car ...


well my Mrs loves vin desiel so stay well away I tell ya :death:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> well my Mrs loves vin desiel so stay well away I tell ya :death:


Your mrs has taste 

http://starspage.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/vin-diesel-wallpaper-1.jpg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cub said:


> Your mrs has taste
> 
> http://starspage.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/vin-diesel-wallpaper-1.jpg


Thanks mate she certainly does :whistling:

Fck Vin Diesel He cant deadlift


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

He looks like he has the strength to do so though :thumb:


----------



## mrh (Jul 9, 2011)

Cant your have both with the right diet, fat powerlifters are just eating too much and claiming they need it for strength arent they?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mrh said:


> Cant your have both with the right diet, fat powerlifters are just eating too much and claiming they need it for strength arent they Rick ?


bit harsh mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cub said:


> He looks like he has the strength to do so though :thumb:


Hes one of those vain insecure bodybuilders .. :whistling:

all for show lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> well my Mrs loves vin desiel so stay well away I tell ya :death:


Seeing as Vin diesels Gay (google it) your bird must get with gay looking men..........


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I prefer to have a good balance between strength and physique don`t wanna be all size no strength , but someone might prefer that as well


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mey said:


> Seeing as Vin diesels Gay (google it) your bird must get with gay looking men..........


I was very straight till I met you I will have you know


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> well my Mrs loves vin desiel so stay well away I tell ya :death:


Swap your mrs for mine then Rick ! ... you turned down the 2 camels a goat and a sheep yesterday for my Lass ...

p.s. She does know he's a Chuteny Ferritt don't she ? ... NO I'M NOT A BUTT MUNCHER before CUB gets excited ! but i do like to smash lasses back doors in given a chance...lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree milky, why look pudgy and strong when you can look both. No one is going to say ooo look at that fatty bet he is strong though . I doubt in life there's going to be moments where you need to lift a car or pull a truck :/ you can as strong as you need to be for you, as long as I can move furniture, lift girls around my waist while looking the part then I'm happy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> I agree milky, why look pudgy and strong when you can look both. No one is going to say ooo look at that fatty bet he is strong though . I doubt in life there's going to be moments where you need to lift a car or pull a truck :/ you can as strong as you need to be for you, as long as I can move furniture, lift girls around my waist while looking the part then I'm happy


i very much doubt there is a need to rub fake tan baby oil and wear tiny thongs in general everyday life either but id rather be strong enough to lift a car at the scene of an accident then breakout my posing trunks and flex at one ....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> i very much doubt there is a need to rub fake tan baby oil and wear tiny thongs in general everyday life either but id rather be strong enough to lift a car at the scene of an accident then breakout my posing trunks and flex at one ....


I wondered why the hell l get strange looks at work driving my paver !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> i very much doubt there is a need to rub fake tan baby oil and wear tiny thongs in general everyday life either but id rather be strong enough to lift a car at the scene of an accident then breakout my posing trunks and flex at one ....


oh your getting silly now ewen lol... you wouldnt wear trunks at the scene of an accident mate what about oil spillage ??? it can be horrible if it contacts the skin X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thing is this is a bodybuilding forum so its pretty clear that guys on here that are into bodybuilding would rather look good .

i dont care how i look as long as i fuking win ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> thing is this is a bodybuilding forum so its pretty clear that guys on here that are into bodybuilding would rather look good .
> 
> i dont care how i look as long as i fuking win ...


thank fcuk for that cos you look like a big miserable cnut lol XX


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> thank fcuk for that cos you look like a big miserable cnut lol XX


haha i smile when im :confused1: hmmm ok next year i will try and smile more


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha i smile when im :confused1: hmmm ok next year i will try and smile more


good man, i like it when you smile , or have wind same thing lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

ewen said:


> i very much doubt there is a need to rub fake tan baby oil and wear tiny thongs in general everyday life either but id rather be strong enough to lift a car at the scene of an accident then breakout my posing trunks and flex at one ....


Fair point about accidents that can happen. Personally I wouldn't wear posing trunks and tan oil either.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> Fair point about accidents that can happen. Personally I wouldn't wear posing trunks and tan oil either.


i was at the scene of an accident first one there , bike hit a truck if it had of been a car id rather be strong as fuk m8

but i love strongman and training as one you like bodybuilding we both like smashing holes the difference is you try and watch yourself in the mirror and i dont want to lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha brilliant :thumb:



ewen said:


> i was at the scene of an accident first one there , bike hit a truck if it had of been a car id rather be strong as fuk m8
> 
> but i love strongman and training as one you like bodybuilding we both like smashing holes the difference is you try and watch yourself in the mirror and i dont want to lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ewen said:


> i very much doubt there is a need to *rub fake tan baby oil and wear tiny thongs in general everyday life* either but id rather be strong enough to lift a car at the scene of an accident then breakout my posing trunks and flex at one ....


You ever been to Essex mate :rolleye:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Milky said:


> I wondered why the hell l get strange looks at work driving my paver !


Whats a paver mate?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Sh!t dont tell Brian shaw and Savickas they wont get harrassed in the club??
> 
> What makes you think everyone trains to get a fck lol


Train = Vain :tongue:

Theres tons of people who train to look good, looking good inspires me to work harder in the gym, when im busting out that final rep im

picturing how good my bodies gonna look in that t-shirt or on the beach, ofcourse strength comes in to it, i have my notepad at my side, record my lifts and know im progressing i keep my diet in check, how many people do you see in the gym banging away but getting nowhere? their body seems to look the same no matter how heavy they lift? Training, Goals and results are personal to the person, we all have different thought patterns and reasons for doing it, mines is purley physical....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Whats a paver mate?


Machine that lays tarmac Tel...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Train = Vain :tongue:
> 
> Theres tons of people who train to look good, looking good inspires me to work harder in the gym, when im busting out that final rep im
> 
> picturing how good my bodies gonna look in that t-shirt or on the beach, ofcourse strength comes in to it, i have my notepad at my side, record my lifts and know im progressing i keep my diet in check, how many people do you see in the gym banging away but getting nowhere? their body seems to look the same no matter how heavy they lift? Training, Goals and results are personal to the person, we all have different thought patterns and reasons for doing it, mines is purley physical....


Yes mate totally agree

You said they all look fat and who cares about how strong they are

That why I pointed out to you goals for them are not to look good

Kind of answered your own question there fella


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Yes mate totally agree
> 
> You said they all look fat and who cares about how strong they are
> 
> ...


they all look fat was a bit of a sweeping statement on my part :innocent:

its just not the look I go for, asthetics come first


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> they all look fat was a bit of a sweeping statement on my part :innocent:
> 
> its just not the look I go for, asthetics come first


Yes agreed in terms of asthetics


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Milky said:


> Machine that lays tarmac Tel...


LOL, I imagined a machine that automatically layed 3x2 concrete pavers without me having to touch them

That would be very handy

Do you mean something like a blaw knox, used to walk behind one with a shovel when I was younger, that

was literally all i had to do, walk, would love that job now :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> LOL, I imagined a machine that automatically layed 3x2 concrete pavers without me having to touch them
> 
> That would be very handy
> 
> ...


Thats EXACTLY what l mean mate yeah..


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Train = Vain :tongue:
> 
> Theres tons of people who train to look good, looking good inspires me to work harder in the gym, *when im busting out that final rep im *
> 
> ...


You honestly do this?? I'm normally gasping for breath, gritting teeth, swearing and farting. Much prefer your method though.


----------



## Mr_Ryan (Sep 21, 2010)

Must admit some of the competing PLers I have seen look pretty good. Matt Kroc and Dave Gulledge look like they could step on stage with weeks of dieting, Strongman wise Derek Poundstone looks great... Anyone seen the dave gulledge pics from when he dieted down, looks great and it shows that heavy basic lifting can do the trick.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> You honestly do this?? I'm normally gasping for breath, gritting teeth, swearing and farting. Much prefer your method though.


Must be an age thing  yup seriously it's knowing what my body will look like that keeps me going


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I do the same to really get that last rep out if I'm struggling, think of that body that you want so bad


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Power lifters = alpha males

Bodybuilders = shirt lifters

Discuss.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

the last rep for me is nothing but rage,cant think f a thing,training partner will even push the bar down onto me to make sure i cant complete it sometimes after spotting me,such is his kind ways


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

@Mey: The thing is though any person who isn't really interested in bb/pl (in my case is most of my mates) would assume someone with a bodybuilders physique is stronger than anyone who is smaller than them, so I think a lot of people wouldn't look at power lifters as "alpha males". But personally I would rather be strong.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha I totally agree with you Kieran. My last post was a wind up. But you raised a good point sir.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> be strong.
> 
> if i happen to look good, cash back!


This. For me setting goals for what I want to lift and chasing them is what keeps me training. I probably would have given up training by now if it was purely for aesthetics.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

"My end goal is not to be some massed up freak, but rather to have a physique that can be looked as art; streamlined, tapered, and universally appealing."


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just watching WSM and one or two of them will hit the bicep pose now and again....
> 
> Thing is it doesnt look impressive at all. Surely if you can pick a car up and run down the street with it you would want to LOOK like you can ?
> 
> ...


Strength every single time. What is the point of looking strong if you are not?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Ok if you were walking around town, you and a mate
> 
> both 5 ft 10
> 
> ...


The second guy, strong as fcuk. To be honest, I would have thought that would be everyone's answer but reading some of these comments has genuinely surprised me and given me more of an insight into other peoples mindset.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Strength every single time. What is the point of looking strong if you are not?


I take your point but equally whats the point of lifting serious weight and not looking muscular and in shape?

you gotta have some payback surley? don't get me wrong strength feels great, powerful and your not gonna get anywhere without it,

but asthetics must play a part at some point..........


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd rather have someone look at me and say "sh!t I wish I looked like that" than "sh!t I bet that fat f*cker could lift my car"


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> This. For me setting goals for what I want to lift and chasing them is what keeps me training. I probably would have given up training by now if it was purely for aesthetics.


That's how I see it. I set goals about what weights I can lift. Lifting just for the look seems pretty boring to me.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

not sure if we were watching the same wsm but there were some decent physiques in the final id bet ervin katona and derek poundstone look better than most on here... alot of the guys are too tall to be bodybuilders aswell..


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I take your point but equally whats the point of lifting serious weight and not looking muscular and in shape?
> 
> you gotta have some payback surley? don't get me wrong strength feels great, powerful and your not gonna get anywhere without it,
> 
> but asthetics must play a part at some point..........


For some people, yes. I personally am not trying to build the perfect body. I do not try to build every single muscle just so that i can look pretty. You must have seen the guys in the gym who finish a set and run over to the mirror and start flexing. I'm guessing if these 'guys' were girls, they would just get boob jobs and be done with it...... 

Look each to their own and all that, but for me - Strength and NOT looking like Peter Andre will do me fine.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Look each to their own and all that, but for me - Strength and NOT looking like Peter Andre will do me fine.


Also known as being a MAN!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> thee 2 pics in first post would have sorted this thread from the outset !!!
> 
> Like i say no one would pick that powerlifting look over a BB look any day of the week. , strength to even the medium extent is purely for competition to be fair ....


That as you put it is not a 'powerlifting' look, anyone who had a clue knows this - as stated most powerlifters compete in weight classes and have to have maximum muscle mass for their class to be effective, much like weightlifters for e.g

Chris Jenkins 82.5kgs



Delroy McQueen 100/110kgs



Matt Kroc - 125kgs



Even some supers are lean - granted not ripped but a far cry from the little pictures that always seem to get pulled out





And onto WSM - two of the most famous champions

Jon Pal 'The Viking'



Bill 'The Pitbull' Kazmair



The most crowned WSM champion



And the most recent equal most crowned BB champ



The majority of women will prefer a man built like Pudz - the counter argument will of course be "Ronnie is extreme" - because most bodybuilders NEVER will achieve that level of mass etc. - just like the majority of powerlifters are lean and not super heavyweights.

Infact most guys who train in the gym for bodybuilding (with the exception of those who compete) will look more like competitive powerlifters than full on bodybuilders - they just won't have the strength (and usually the leg size or back thickness) to accompany it. A huge amount is dictated by genetics of course.

Using someone the strongmen call fat for example is like posting a pic of some skinny guy who trains biceps a bit and calling him a bodybuilder, these threads pop up all over the place and its always the same **** from a bunch of people who know little about strength sports - fact of the matter is they are sports not beauty pageants.

In some extreme cases superheavyweight lifters do carry extra fat - but the other 90% of lifters do not - the post quoted shows its ignorance referring to it as "The powerlifting look" when most powerlifters are lean


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> That as you put it is not a 'powerlifting' look, anyone who had a clue knows this - as stated most powerlifters compete in weight classes and have to have maximum muscle mass for their class to be effective, much like weightlifters for e.g
> 
> Chris Jenkins 82.5kgs
> 
> ...


good post matt .


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

DutchTony said:


> The second guy, strong as fcuk. To be honest, I would have thought that would be everyone's answer but reading some of these comments has genuinely surprised me and given me more of an insight into other peoples mindset.


its a predominantly bodybuilder board,how can you NOT be surprised??



DutchTony said:


> For some people, yes. I personally am not trying to build the perfect body. I do not try to build every single muscle just so that i can look pretty. You must have seen the guys in the gym who finish a set and run over to the mirror and start flexing. I'm guessing if these 'guys' were girls, they would just get boob jobs and be done with it......
> 
> Look each to their own and all that, but for me - Strength and NOT looking like Peter Andre will do me fine.


if peter andre is what you deem as a muscular looking bodybuilder then no wonder you wanna look like the fat guy :lol:

also you refer to the guys in the gym,bicep boys essentially ,they are not what i would term as looking like a bodybuilder.

look heres the bottom line,virtually every guy that has answered they would prefer the strength by the looks of it are all high in bodyfat levels and virtually none are BIG and have abs,now if any of you had ever been in the kind of shape where you walk down the street and people freak the fuk out,people stop you to talk about your body,people cant get over the size of your arms,kids thinking your a god damn super hero because you look like such a charicature compared to every other person around you then you dont know what your missing,i am that guy,i have had people doing that kind of sh1t all the time for the last few years,when i was just a big dude carrying a lot of muscle but a lot of bodyfat do you think i got it then?did i fuk lol

End of the day all the guys that are strong can be lean with it,they are just to lazy and set in their ways to do otherwise and hide behind 'i dont care what i look like' but believe me,you may say this,but when your mrs is stroking your ego assuring you this is the case also,dont for a second think she wouldnt be riding your leg like a dog in heat if you were to suddenly to shed a stone or 3 of fat 

IMO


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good post weeman

Im the first to admit I train for strength but throw bodybuilding in there aswell and am going to eat much cleaner and get in better shape this year.

alot of good powerlifters and strongmen look awesome, just as alot of great bodybuilders are extremely strong

its is possible to have both with hard work


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

weeman said:


> its a predominantly bodybuilder board,how can you NOT be surprised??
> 
> if peter andre is what you deem as a muscular looking bodybuilder then no wonder you wanna look like the fat guy :lol:
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

as for calling bodybuilding a beauty paegent :lol: :lol: yeah ok its as simple as that,step up and step onstage,peeled to the bone,close to death and tell me you dont feel like you've just climbed everest,its rarities amongst us that can get to a stage liek it was a breeze,any fuker can go down the weight and lift weights,not everyone has the discipline to push their bodies to the extremes that competitive bodybuilders do.

and i am not for a second belittling powerlifting or strongman,far from it,i have a tonne of friends in the sports and help many with their cycles,its mutual respect,but i cant abide someone coming around and ignorantly belittlng with the comment of it being a beauty paegent.

what bodybuilding is,its a almost **** erotic sport filled with body dismorphic narcasist who have will power most couldnt dream of lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> as for calling bodybuilding a beauty paegent :lol: :lol: yeah ok its as simple as that,step up and step onstage,peeled to the bone,close to death and tell me you dont feel like you've just climbed everest,its rarities amongst us that can get to a stage liek it was a breeze,any fuker can go down the weight and lift weights,not everyone has the discipline to push their bodies to the extremes that competitive bodybuilders do.
> 
> and i am not for a second belittling powerlifting or strongman,far from it,i have a tonne of friends in the sports and help many with their cycles,its mutual respect,but i cant abide someone coming around and ignorantly belittlng with the comment of it being a beauty paegent.
> 
> what bodybuilding is,its a almost **** erotic sport filled with body dismorphic narcasist who have will power most couldnt dream of lol


is it true you rub oil on each other and slap each others bum backstage :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ewen said:


> is it true you rub oil on each other and slap each others bum backstage :lol:


dont slap asses but slap every other part of the body to get the tan finish properly,but its worse than that,some guys wonder about with their tackle flapping about getting changed into trunks,i mean come on,i don twanna see that sh1t,if i wanted to see that i'd invite them round to fuk my mrs,not when i am gettin ghead in the zone and about to go onstage.

even worse if they havent tanned their cocks,corner of your eye all you can see is these little white fapping about things,its horrid.

different gravy with the girls getting into their bikini's tho,oooooooooooh yes,fuk all gay about that bit


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> is it true you rub oil on each other and slap each others bum backstage :lol:


You'd like that wouldn't you.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

it kind of reminds a time eons ago when a rugby player had posted how hay he felt bodybuilding was,this coming from a guy who plays a sport where in their past time amongst lots of other ****ed up sh1t will have [email protected] contests and dare to put your mates balls in your mouth contests,er yeah,nowt gay about that :lol:

its all macho bullsh1t,end of the day proper bbers look fukin awesome and will nail infinitely more birds,end of.

fact that they may or may not be thinking about their training partners whilst nailing said flange is another matter :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

weeman said:


> as for calling bodybuilding a beauty paegent :lol: :lol: yeah ok its as simple as that,step up and step onstage,peeled to the bone,close to death and tell me you dont feel like you've just climbed everest,its rarities amongst us that can get to a stage liek it was a breeze,any fuker can go down the weight and lift weights,not everyone has the discipline to push their bodies to the extremes that competitive bodybuilders do.
> 
> and i am not for a second belittling powerlifting or strongman,far from it,i have a tonne of friends in the sports and help many with their cycles,its mutual respect,but i cant abide someone coming around and ignorantly belittlng with the comment of it being a beauty paegent.
> 
> what bodybuilding is,its a almost **** erotic sport filled with body dismorphic narcasist who have will power most couldnt dream of lol


I have not called bodybuilding a beauty pageant, I was referencing to strength sports being exactly that, sports not a body contest.

I believe in an earlier post on another thread I stated bodybuilding is an Artistic sport - which ultimately it is, subjective and about shape and balance - I am most certainly not saying the way to achieve said things (genetics aside) is easy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> dont slap asses but slap every other part of the body to get the tan finish properly,but its worse than that,some guys wonder about with their tackle flapping about getting changed into trunks,i mean come on,i don twanna see that sh1t,if i wanted to see that i'd invite them round to fuk my mrs,not when i am gettin ghead in the zone and about to go onstage.
> 
> even worse if they havent tanned their cocks,corner of your eye all you can see is these little white fapping about things,its horrid.
> 
> different gravy with the girls getting into their bikini's tho,oooooooooooh yes,fuk all gay about that bit


do you often invite guys to fuk your mrs

any invites this year :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I have not called bodybuilding a beauty pageant, I was referencing to strength sports being exactly that, sports not a body contest.
> 
> I believe in an earlier post on another thread I stated bodybuilding is an Artistic sport - which ultimately it is, subjective and about shape and balance - I am most certainly not saying the way to achieve said things (genetics aside) is easy.


sorry mate my bad,misinterpreted your post!! apologies


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ewen said:


> do you often invite guys to fuk your mrs
> 
> any invites this year :whistling:


lol i thought you had access to the adult bits on here lol

only invited the odd thousand or so over the last decade or thereabouts


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> lol i thought you had access to the adult bits on here lol
> 
> only invited the odd thousand or so over the last decade or thereabouts


i have m8 and im drooling you lucky fuker


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> did you see the english guy, terry hollands? i havent watched WSM for a few years, (last time i did magnus samuelson was one of the competitors, so its a while ago!!) i was amazed at hollands speed when carrying that car, especially when he weighs 31 stone!
> 
> in response to the op, i think most of us would rather have the look than the strength. Id obviously prefer to have both but like someone said yesterday, id rather look like i worked out, so people recognise the effort ive put in. No-one knows what your benching/deadlifting outside of the gym.
> 
> ...


Thats because he consumes bucketfuls of drugs.........


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> For some people, yes. I personally am not trying to build the perfect body. I do not try to build every single muscle just so that i can look pretty. You must have seen the guys in the gym who finish a set and run over to the mirror and start flexing. I'm guessing if these 'guys' were girls, they would just get boob jobs and be done with it......
> 
> Look each to their own and all that, but for me - Strength and NOT looking like Peter Andre will do me fine.


Given the choice I'd rather look like Jordan lollll


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

up to page 2 only at the moment but be as strong as fvck every time... who wants to look strong but cant lift sh1t... it does happen in real life where you are asked to do stuff and if you look strong but cant lift anything pppffffffttt snigger, snort... what a girl...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I think one fact that is forgotten on threads like these threads is the WSM are freaks anyway. Try getting to 25-30 stone without layering on mounds of fat. Even with masses of food and PEDS, its an uphill battle to hit 20, let alone more. A more realistic target for most is a mens health look, with a few decent lines unless you introduce gear into the equation and even at that point, its genetics, a perfect diet and life style to get the massive gains to actually look any good.


----------

